# Three Audi R15 plus Lineup, No Kolles R10s for Spa Says PlanetLemans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When Audi gave the 2010 R15 plus its racing debut in France recently, only one car was on the field and that field was decidedly lacking in factory backed Peugeots. Not so with the upcoming race at Spa. Planet Le Mans has confirmed Spa's unofficially official lineup that includes three Audi R15s, three factory Peugeots and a fourth Peugeot. Oddly, no Team Kolles R10s are shown on the list. Still, the works Audis and Peugeots assure that Spa will be an excellent preview to June's 24 Hours of Le Mans.
More information at Planet Le Mans after the jump. Thanks Allan McNish for the tip.
* Full Story *


----------

